# This Is Sick!



## MJS (Jan 15, 2008)

I really don't know what goes through the mind of some people, but guys like this are totally worthless in my mind.
http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-ctpladog0115.artjan15,0,6338725.story

Sure, some large breed dogs, as well as some small ones, get a bad rap, but IMO, it all comes down to how the animal is raised.




> A local man was being held on animal-cruelty charges Monday after police said he used a power drill to bore several holes in the head of a dog that had bitten his son.
> 
> Bail for Saverino Cruz, 32, was set at $25,000 on charges of animal cruelty and disorderly conduct. The pit bull, owned by Cruz's brother, bit 8-year-old Nick Cruz Sunday afternoon at the family's home at 346 Farmington Ave., police said. The brother, Enrique Cruz, took the boy to a nearby hospital, where he was treated and released.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

god help me if I ever run into anyone who would do something like that, and god help that person. Someone like that deserves to be pinned down, and to have a drill go through his head a few times.

Pit Bulls are probably the most abused breed on the planet, given all the stereotypes and misconceptions. What people are willing to do this living creature is horrifying. 
http://www.realpitbull.com/abuse.html

It always comes down to nurture over nature. There is nothing wrong with the breed, just many horrible owners and abusers. Here is the real pit bull history:

http://www.thetruthaboutpitbulls.org/


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Euww... and just what was the nominal purpose of drilling holes in the dog's head?

Says something about the family, I think, and thus the dog's training (or lack thereof), that this yutz thought this was an appropriate action.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Euww... and just what was the nominal purpose of drilling holes in the dog's head?


 
Trepanation?  Maybe he thought the dog had a low brain blood volume.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just do not understand society anymore.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 16, 2008)

What the ****...  I`ll never understand this kind of cruelty.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 16, 2008)

Unbelievable!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 16, 2008)

Stories like this make  me glad I'm not an animal control officer anymore.


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2008)

Just read in the paper today, that another 4 month old pit pup that was also in the residence, was removed by the ACO.  Its going to be adopted by an out of town family.  Hopefully that one will be given a better life.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Euww... and just what was the nominal purpose of drilling holes in the dog's head?
> 
> Says something about the family, I think, and thus the dog's training (or lack thereof), that this yutz thought this was an appropriate action.


 
There's a truly screwed up logic working in the minds of people like this.  

If the dog had killed his son he would have just killed the dog.  

But, in this case, the dog only injured his son so he was going to injure the dog in a more severe way.  What better way than drilling holes in its head.  That'll teach it for putting holes in my son.

You're right it does say something about the family.  Its a pity that just anyone can own animals.  There should be requisite psych testing to keep pets out of the hands of sadists and nutjobs.


----------



## martialartspeon (Jan 16, 2008)

As a pet owner myself this sort of thing really pisses me off!


----------

